# MkV Wolfsburg Edition: How to hardwire Sat. radio



## mikey_c (Dec 21, 2006)

The other half picked up an 07 Wolfsburg Edition Jetta a few weeks ago. We got such a great deal learning that Sirius is not available was overshadowed by everything else in the package. I did have a fm transmitter installed in her old car and new I could jsut throw that in. 
But now I want to alteast attempt to see if I can get her howard stern without all that audible fuzz from the FM trans. I also dont want to have that ugly unit and the power wire ruining the nice clean look of the car. I know i will have to deal with the ugly display b/c but is there a way I can use an aux input to send signal to HU? 

I can use her car as a warm up on VW audio, cause there is a brand new(to me) 337 parked right next to hers waiting just begging to be played with. (sorry for the shameless glouting)

btw i have searched and only found info about cars prewired for sat.
thanks 
Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: MkV Wolfsburg Edition: How to hardwire Sat. radio (mikey_c)*

which sirius unit do you have?


----------

